# Obey the signs



## oldhippy (May 17, 2013)

Took this in the Dominican Republic. Just kinda struck me funny.


----------



## RobN185 (May 17, 2013)

NoPar King Rules OK!


----------



## Ron Evers (May 17, 2013)

Cannot be the DR, there is not enough trash laying about.


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2013)

Word on the street is that the fellow who painted the sign has a degree in urban planning from a major university in the states...


----------



## oldhippy (May 17, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Cannot be the DR, there is not enough trash laying about.


Ron you a absolutely correct. That was Curacao. Got this out of wrong folder. Zoomed in on the car plate.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 18, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot be the DR, there is not enough trash laying about.
> ...



We have been to a few resorts in the DR that were very nice but outside the resorts is like an open garbage dump.  Too bad really.  

Food @ the DR resorts is very good, far better than Cuban resorts but we feel uncomfortable outside DR resorts but not so in Cuba.  We are thinking Costa Rica for our next Caribbean trip.


----------



## BrandonLaw (May 18, 2013)

Have you ever visited the Virgin Islands Ron? The Baths at Virgin Gorda in the British Virgin Islands are just incredible!


----------



## Ron Evers (May 18, 2013)

BrandonLaw said:


> Have you ever visited the Virgin Islands Ron? The Baths at Virgin Gorda in the British Virgin Islands are just incredible!



No, but we will have to check them out.


----------



## rpcrowe (May 21, 2013)

Sign over a men's room urinal in Beijing, China


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 21, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> We have been to a few resorts in the DR that were very nice but outside the resorts is like an open garbage dump.  Too bad really.
> 
> Food @ the DR resorts is very good, far better than Cuban resorts but we feel uncomfortable outside DR resorts but not so in Cuba.  We are thinking Costa Rica for our next Caribbean trip.



Punta Conta in the DR is awesome. But I certainly not be caught outside the gates of the resort. Machine guns everywhere.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 22, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot be the DR, there is not enough trash laying about.
> ...


Oh what the hell, close enough. How about the sign No dumb-King or is that one around the corner.


----------

